# joka + [infinitive] / -tava



## Gavril

Terve kaikille,

Näissä lauseissa käytän kahta infinitiivimuotoa: -_*a *_ja _-*maan*_. Pidetäänkö kumpaakaan oikeana tässä yhteydessä?

1)     _Onko sinulla leipää, jota syöttää/syöttämään kyyhkysille?_
2)     _Minulla ei ole lahjaa, jonka antaa/antamaan pojalle syntymäpäivälle. _[Tässä en olekaan varma, pitäisikö sanoa _jonka _tai _jota._]
3)     _Kerätään varpuja, joita käyttää/käyttämään sytykkeenä._

Myös muistan nähneeni käytetyn tällaisissa yhteyksissä -_*tava*-_päätettä:

- _Onko sinulla leipää syötettävää kyyhkysille?_
- _Minulle ei ole lahjaa annettavaa pojalle syntymäpäivälle._
- _Kerätään varpuja käytettäviä sytykkeenä._

Kävisivätkö nämäkin?

Hyvää tiistaita,
Gavril


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Gavril said:


> Terve kaikille,
> 
> Näissä lauseissa käytän kahta infinitiivimuotoa: -_*a *_ja _-*maan*_. Pidetäänkö kumpaakaan oikeana tässä yhteydessä?
> 
> 1) _Onko sinulla leipää, jota syöttää/syöttämään kyyhkysille?_
> 2) _Minulla ei ole lahjaa, jonka antaa/antamaan pojalle syntymäpäivänä. Jonka _kuulostaa ainakin näin äkkiseltään paremmalta (voi olla väärinkin).
> 3) _Kerätään varpuja, joita käyttää/käyttämään sytykkeenä. _Molemmat kuulostavat vääriltä.
> 
> Myös muistan nähneeni käytetyn tällaisissa yhteyksissä -_*tava*-_päätettä:
> 
> - _Onko sinulla leipää syötettäväksi kyyhkysille?_
> - _Minulla ei ole lahjaa annettavaksi pojalle syntymäpäivänä._
> - _Kerätään varpuja käytettäviksi sytykkeenä._
> 
> Kävisivätkö nämäkin? Käy. Jos vielä vaihtaa sanajärjestystä, niin ne kuulostavat vielä paremmilta: Esim. Onko sinulla leipää kyyhkysille syötettäväksi?
> 
> Hyvää tiistaita,
> Gavril



Tai:
Onko sinulla kyyhkysille syötettävää leipää?
Minulla ei ole pojalle syntymäpäivänä annettavaa lahjaa.
Kerätään sytykkeenä käytettäviä varpuja.

Edellisissä merkitys muuttuu: Onko sinulla sitä leipää, jota syötetään kyyhkysille. Jne.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos! Kyllä -*tavaksi*-muoto (_syötettäväksi, _jne.) kalskahti tutulta, mutta syystä tai toisestä epäilin sen sopivuudesta tällaiseen yhteyteen.

Käyttäisitkö siis yleensä -_tavaksi-_rakennetta (_leipää kyyhkysille_ _syötettäväksi_) mieluummin kuin infinitiivirakennetta (_leipä,_ _jota syöttää kyyhkysille_)?


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Gavril said:


> Kiitos! Kyllä -*tavaksi*-muoto (_syötettäväksi, _jne.) kalskahti tutulta, mutta syystä tai toisestä epäilin sen sopivuudesta tällaiseen yhteyteen.
> 
> Käyttäisitkö siis yleensä -_tavaksi-_rakennetta (_leipää kyyhkysille_ _syötettäväksi_) mieluummin kuin infinitiivirakennetta (_leipä,_ _jota syöttää kyyhkysille_)?



Jos pitäisi valita näistä kahdesta, niin käyttäisin _*-tavaksi*_ -muotoa.

Em. muotoja käytetään mielestäni enemmän kirjakielessä, joten spontaanissa puheessa päätyisin luultavasti toisenlaisiin ratkaisuihin:
Onko sinulla leipää kyyhkysille?
Onko sinulla leipää, jota voisin syöttää kyyhkysille?


----------



## Määränpää

MaijaPoppanen said:


> Em. muotoja käytetään mielestäni enemmän kirjakielessä, joten spontaanissa puheessa päätyisin luultavasti toisenlaisiin ratkaisuihin:
> Onko sinulla leipää kyyhkysille?
> Onko sinulla leipää, jota voisin syöttää kyyhkysille?


Puhekielellä minä varmaan kyllä sanoisin: "Onksul leipää mitä syöttää kyyhkysille?" 

Enkä ihmettelisi, jos joku sanoisi kokonaan ilman relatiivipronominia "Onko sulla leipää syöttää kyyhkysille?" tai murteella "Onko sulla lippuja myyrä (myydä)?" tai teeman vaatimalla käänteisellä sanajärjestyksellä "Onko sulla lainata viittä euroa?"


----------

